# Notebook & Gentoo

## Randar

Hi

ich wollte euch mal fragen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit Notrebooks und Gentoo gemacht habt. Sagen wir generell mit Linux und Notebooks.

ich möchte mir nämlich eins anschaffen, möchte aber das alles zu 100% mit Linux funktioniert. Könnt ihr mir bestimmte Hersteller empfehlen die auf soetwas ein wenig Wert legen oder kennt ihr gar modelle wo dies der Fall ist.

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. Im groben soll die Preismarke 1700e nicht sprengen. Ja ist nen viel aber es sollte reichen um was einigermaßen gutes zu bekommen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hatten wir nicht eben erst ein Notebook Thread? Also gute Anlaufstelle ist natürlich tuxmobil.org um zu sehen ob ein gewünschtes Modell kompatibel ist oder eben nicht. Die Thinkpads waren lange Zeit alle Red Hat zertifiziert gewesen, dass heisst jedes Stück Hardware hat in diesem Gerät dann auch funktioniert. In meinem Thinkpad A31 läuft eigentlich alles, angefangen von Modem, WLAN über Sound und dank 2.6 jetzt auch endlich mal ACPI vernünftig.

----------

## jay

Bei den ASUS Laptops funktioniert auch fast immer alle Hardware. Neben einem Blick bei tuxmobil.org habe ich vor dem Kauf eine Knoppix CD mitgenommen und mein Modell damit gebootet. Dann noch schnell per "lspci" geguckt, ob auch alles unterstützt wurde, dann das Gerät mitgenommen  :Smile: 

----------

## hulk2nd

ich hab jetzt gentoo fast ein jahr auf meinem laptop gehabt, bin jetzt aber wieder zurück zu windows; traurig aber wahr. der wichtigste grund war, das eben weder suspend to disk noch to ram sauber funktioniert haben und das ist meiner ansicht nach für einen mobilen pc fast das wichtigste. du sitzt in der vorlesung und machst was, dann ist sie zu ende, du klappst deine kiste einfach zu, er geht in den standby oder hibernate (je nachdem) und im nächsten höhrsaal klappst du das ding wieder auf und mahcst einfach genau da weiter wo du aufgehört hast. hinzu kommt noch, das man fast immer irgendwo was im system am fummeln ist und das dich immer irgendwie von dem abhält, was du eigentlich vorhattest. zum beispiel benutzt die uni an verschiedenen standorten verschiedene wlan vpn's und bis ich das mal raus hatte, wie ich das an beiden standorten zum laufen krieg, hat ne halbe ewigkeit gedauert. windows: 2 tools und das wars. 5 mins. ok, wenn suspend oder standby funktionieren würden, würde ich wieder wechseln, aber momentan bin ich leider mit win um einiges produktiver als mit linux, zumal wir alle ms os, programme, betas, development kits etc... umsonst bekommen.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Randar

Wieso wird sowas nicht unterstützt? Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab geht das mit dem zuklapp standby nicht.

Ist das bei jedem Laptop so oder nur bei den du hast?

----------

## Instinct82

Hast du das mit dem 2.6er kernel ausprobiert?

----------

## hulk2nd

nein, die zuklapp geschichte ist nicht das problem. die acpi events wie button, lid, ac adaptor usw. funktionieren. sowieso, abgesehen davon das power managment nicht geht, ist acpi voll unterstützt. das problem ist, das er bei S3 und S4 einschläft, aber in keinem fall wieder aufwacht. und ich will dieses swsusp nicht benutzen, weil das zwar theoretisch funktioniert, man aber so gut wie alles als modul machen muss, die vor dem suspenden entladen und beim resumen wieder geladen werden müssen. ausserdem müssen wohl zig services neu gestartet werden und auch dann funktioniert es wohl noch nicht zuverlässig.

nichts gegen die swsusp developer, aber sowas läuft halt eben doch am besten, wenn es nativ unterstütz wird.

danke für die mühe, aber ich hab mich jetzt seit monaten sowohl mit sämtlichen acpi mailinglisten, den bugzillas, den sony malinglisten (ich hab nen vaio) und sony selbst rumgeschlagen. das problem tritt bei so gut wie jedem vaio auf und es gibt bisher keine lösung. manche hatten mit apm erfolg aber auch das geht bei mir nicht.

vermutlich hat es was mit diesem centrino intel chipsatz (855 oder so) zu tun.

ich hätte meinen körper verkauft, wenn ich das dafür zum laufen gebracht hätte   :Very Happy: 

es ist halt die alte geschichte, das sich ein grossteil der hardware hersteller immernoch um jeglichen linux support drücken (und das sie sich oft nicht an offizielle standards halten, siehe das lg brenner + red hat desaster), und bei sony laptops ist das halt ganz extrem, weil das bios und das os durch die sony eigene schnittstelle (sonypi) komplett verwachsen sind.

es läuft ALLES über das bios. helligkeit, das touchpad, power managment etc werden alles vom bios gesteuert. unter windows kein problem, da sony ja tools anbietet, die das steuern. ich kann von windows aus mein bios passwort oder die boot reihenfolge ändern. klar, komfortabel, aber für linux halt tödlich.

ich werde auch in baldiger zukunft nicht mit unterstützung rechnen können, da ich a) ein high end notebook habe, was nicht sehr viele besitzen (hat anfang 2003 knapp 3000¤ gekostet), also keine chance irgendeinen freak zu finden, der solche sachen per reverse engeneering rausfindet und b) sony nicht vor hat, in nächster zeit linux support zu bieten.

wollen wir hoffen, das 2004 nicht nur für linux selbst, das jahr des desktop betriebssystems wird, sondern das sich da auch mal mehr hersteller nach linux orientieren ...

so far,

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Randar

Ich finde ja von Siemens die Lifebook S Reihe sehr gut.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Bei der Notebook linux seite steht zu dem nichts.

----------

## hulk2nd

sollen wohl sehr gut unterstützt sein. schau mal auch bei fujitsu als hersteller nach. ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie das zusammenhängt, aber die dinger heissen doch fujitsu/siemens lifebooks.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Sas

 *jay wrote:*   

> Bei den ASUS Laptops funktioniert auch fast immer alle Hardware. Neben einem Blick bei tuxmobil.org habe ich vor dem Kauf eine Knoppix CD mitgenommen und mein Modell damit gebootet. Dann noch schnell per "lspci" geguckt, ob auch alles unterstützt wurde, dann das Gerät mitgenommen 

 jo, hab auch sehr gute erfahrungen mit meinem asus gerät (L3500D) und gentoo  :Smile:  lediglich ob das modem geht, weiss ich nicht, da ich keine verwendung dafür habe.

----------

## jay

Es geht auch. In den allermeisten Fällen handelt es sich um ein Conexant Winmodem, das mit den Treibern von www.linuxant.com zum Laufen zu bekommen ist. Allerdings erlauben die kostenlosen Treiber nur 14.4, für 52 muss man kräftig löhnen.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Stand im Juli 2003 vor dem selben Problem.

Wichtig war mir:

Linux-Kompatibilität

billig

einigermassen lange Akkulaufzeit

leise, sprich der Lüfter sollte so selten wie möglich anspringen

klein, möglichst 12 Zoll

Funk-LAN

Egal war mir:

Windows-Kompatibilität

Geschwindigkeit, alle neueren Rechner sind meiner Meinung nach schnell genug.

Ich bin dann bei einem Apple iBook 800 gelandet. Als Extras hab ich den Speicher auf 640 MB aufgestockt und die Funklan-Karte einbauen lassen.

Die Apple-Software hab ich für sagenhafte 115 Gewinn bei ebay verschrottet, so dass ich im Endeffekt weniger als 1100 ausgegeben habe.

Die Installation von Gentoo klappte reibungslos, obwohl ich vorher noch einen Mac hatte. Die Gentoo-Dokumentation ist gut und es gibt sehr gute Programme für die Linux-Hardwareunterstützung. Bis auf das integrierte Micro läuft alles perfekt. Vielleicht liesse sich das Micro mit ein paar Nachforschungen auch aktivieren; mir war es egal.

Das iBook wird nie ausgeschaltet und nur für Kernel-Updates neu gebootet. Wenn ich es nicht hernehme dann schläfere ich es ein. Das Aufwecken läuft in 10 Sekunden ab und ich kann danach genau da weitermachen wo ich vorher aufgehört hatte.

Im normalen Gebrauch springt der Lüfter nie ein, beim Kompilieren natürlich schon. Die Antenne ist vollständig im Rahmen integriert, das Gehäuse robust und kompakt. Ich transportiere es normalerweise in einer Plastiktüte zusammen mit anderen Sachen im Rucksack.

Die grösste Umgewohnung wurde mir bei Touchpad/Tastatur abverlangt: Es gibt nur eine Maustaste, aber es koennen normale Tastatur-Tasten fuer die fehlenden beiden umdefiniert werden. Ich verwende dafuer das Apple-Äquivalent zu den Windows-Tasten, die liegen auch einigermassen günstig. Ausserdem kann man natürlich eine USB-Maus mit 3 Tasten anstecken.

Auf der Apple-Tastatur fehlen die Tasten für Einfügen und Entfernen. Im Endeffekt wars für mich sehr heilsam, denn ich wurde dadurch zu einer saubereren Bedienung vom VIM gezwungen.

Auch hier könnte man theoretisch was umdefinieren.

Zusammengefasst:

Ich bin ziemlich verliebt in mein iBook und kann es (jetzt gibts das neue G4-iBook!) jedem, der kein Windows braucht, guten Gewissens empfehlen.

----------

## trapperjohn

Erst einmal @spitzwegerich:

 *Quote:*   

> "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"
> 
> -Guybrush Threepwood

 

Das Zitat hat eigentlich eher wenig mit Monkey Island zu tun - ist ein englischer "Standard"-Zungenbrecher (ham wir damals in der Schule schon gelernt zu Prä-LucasArts Zeiten)  :Wink: 

Ansonsten: Ich hab mir das Inspiron 8600 von Dell bestellt - soll die nächsten Tage ankommen. Hat (ab jetzt alles HörenSagen  :Wink:  ) ein sehr gutes WideScreen-Display mit Auflösungen bis zu 1920 x 1200. Dazu Pentium M (Schlagwort Centrino .. *hust*marketing*hust*) und nVidia oder Ati-Grafik.

Die Linux-Unterstützung soll recht gut sein - WLAN allerdings nur durch ndiswrapper oder Linuxant DriverLoader.

Preis beginnt bei 1399 Eur und endet ... naja, viel Kohle halt   :Shocked: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Erst einmal @spitzwegerich:
> 
>  *Quote:*   "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"
> 
> -Guybrush Threepwood 
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für deine Anmerkung. Ich hab den Spruch in Monkey Island II kennengelernt und finde ihn sehr gut. Allerdings dachte ich mir schon, dass das nicht neu erfunden wurde von den LucasArts Köpfen. Tatsächlich hab ich schonmal in einem Zitat-Thread im Off-The-Wall Forum nachgefragt und dann leider keine Antwort drauf bekommen.

Viel Spass mit deinem Nobel-Notebook  :Wink: 

EDIT: Hab die Signatur jetzt angepasst.

----------

## PeKron

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> nein, die zuklapp geschichte ist nicht das problem. die acpi events wie button, lid, ac adaptor usw. funktionieren. sowieso, abgesehen davon das power managment nicht geht, ist acpi voll unterstützt. das problem ist, das er bei S3 und S4 einschläft, aber in keinem fall wieder aufwacht. und ich will dieses swsusp nicht benutzen, weil das zwar theoretisch funktioniert, man aber so gut wie alles als modul machen muss, die vor dem suspenden entladen und beim resumen wieder geladen werden müssen. ausserdem müssen wohl zig services neu gestartet werden und auch dann funktioniert es wohl noch nicht zuverlässig.
> 
> nichts gegen die swsusp developer, aber sowas läuft halt eben doch am besten, wenn es nativ unterstütz wird.
> 
> danke für die mühe, aber ich hab mich jetzt seit monaten sowohl mit sämtlichen acpi mailinglisten, den bugzillas, den sony malinglisten (ich hab nen vaio) und sony selbst rumgeschlagen. das problem tritt bei so gut wie jedem vaio auf und es gibt bisher keine lösung. manche hatten mit apm erfolg aber auch das geht bei mir nicht.
> ...

 

Ahoi,

ich habe mir die Tage auch ein Sony Notebook gekauft (PCG-FX-503).Ist zwar gebraucht, erfuellt aber mit 1Ghz und 512MB Ram sowie DVD/CDRW absolut seinen Zweck. Als HauptOS sollte eigentlich Gentoo herhalten (im moment steht das noch in den Sternen) parallel laeuft noch WinXP Home auf der Kiste (ich hab nur die Home Lizenz...).

Lange rede kurzer Sinn:

Die Funktionstasten (Kontrast, Volume) funktionieren mit sonyfxd ganz gut (wenn auch komischerweise nicht unter fluxbox). Da du das mit dem Bios und der Bootreihenfolge/Password angesprochen hast:

Die Bootreihenfolge, das Bootpassword kann ich also ausschliesslich per Windows Tool aendern? Es gibt nicht irgendeinen HotKey um beim Booten ins Bios zu gelangen? 

Das faende ich wirklich ne knackige Sache sich so von einem OS abhaengig zu machen *auf Sony schimpf*...

Bye

----------

## meyerm

Im allgemeinen habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

Sony kannst Du vergessen - allerdings gibt es viele die eins haben und in sofern hast Du Chancen dass durch Hacks was zu Laufen gebracht wird.

Dell hat eigentlich ganz gute Notebooks. Auch die Linuxunterstuetzung ist von Seiten der Community ganz gut. Aber huete Dich vor der Firma. Die Nasen da sind geradezu Linux-feindlich. Ein Beispiel: "Wir reparieren das Notebook nicht, weil RedHat den Speicher zerstoert hat." Unnoetig zu erwaehnen, dass da gar kein RedHat drauf war... *raeusper* Ueber ACPI bzw. Sleepmode brauchen wir gar nicht reden...

Toshiba hat bisher ganz gut funktioniert. Sind zwar nicht die grossen Linux-Anhaenger, aber zumindest versuchen sie es...

Siemens ist natuerlich ein Chaotenhaufen (vielleicht bin ich durch meine Zeit dort vorbelastet) und Du bekommst auch nicht jedes Geraet unter Linux zum Laufen.

Xeron kann ich wirklich nicht empfehlen (alleine von der Hardware her - ist aber schon ca. 2 oder 3 Jahre her, dass ich Aerger mit denen hatte).

Compaq ist wohl aehnlich zu FSC. Mal funktionierts, mal nicht. Und wenn nicht, Pech gehabt. Aber die Community ist zumindest vorhanden.

Absolut zu empfehlen dagegen sind die IBMs. Erst vor kurzem wieder hatte ich ein altes A30 ("nur" 1 GHz, aber mehr als KDE zum Briefeschreiben sollte es eh nicht machen) und war mal wieder begeistert. Es geht einfach. Und IBM kann man nicht nachsagen, sie waeren Linux-feindlich  :Wink: 

Ich selber habe momentan ein DELL. Einschlafen kann man vergessen (bzw. das Aufwachen). Mein naechstes ist ein IBM - trotz des Preises. Andere Notebooks habe ich bisher nicht mit Linux betrieben. 

HTH

	Marcel

----------

## PeKron

Hi,

ein Kaufgrund bei meinem Notebook war das ich vom Vorbesitzer wusste das es unter Linux rennt. Er hatte Gentoo drauf mit den gentoo-sources und das lief recht gut. Die Funktionstasten funktionierten unter X wie auch auf der Konsole (dazu gibt es irgendein besonderes Programm), Speedstep funktioniert auch wonderbra. Modem brauche ich eh nicht und der Sound lief auch.

Das die IBMs den besten Linux Support haben soll hoerte ich auch schon. Schaut man sicher allerdings preislich in dem Segment um ist das fuer mich absolut unerschwinglich. 

Aber eine Frage zu IBM Notebooks:

Gibt es schon eine Moeglichkeit die interne Wlan Karte in einem Centrino-IBM Laptop ans laufen zu bringen? Und zwar richtig, also inklusive Monitoring Mode etc...

----------

## jay

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es schon eine Moeglichkeit die interne Wlan Karte in einem Centrino-IBM Laptop ans laufen zu bringen? Und zwar richtig, also inklusive Monitoring Mode etc...

 

Linuxant NDIS Driver wrapper für die Windows Treiber.  Nativ in Linux bisher noch Fehlanzeige.

----------

## PeKron

 *jay wrote:*   

>  *PeKron wrote:*   
> 
> Gibt es schon eine Moeglichkeit die interne Wlan Karte in einem Centrino-IBM Laptop ans laufen zu bringen? Und zwar richtig, also inklusive Monitoring Mode etc... 
> 
> Linuxant NDIS Driver wrapper für die Windows Treiber.  Nativ in Linux bisher noch Fehlanzeige.

 

Danke fuer die Antwort.

Ist denn da nativ was in der mache?

Das andere sieht ja nicht so dolle aus   :Shocked: 

----------

## jay

Laut Intel schon seit 8 Monaten.... Aber lies am besten selber:

http://www.intel.com/support/notebook/centrino/sb/cs-006059-prd955.htm

----------

## PeKron

naja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann wir die nativen Intel Treiber installieren koennen  :Wink: 

8 Monate, wie viele Leute arbeiten daran? 2?

----------

## hulk2nd

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe mir die Tage auch ein Sony Notebook gekauft (PCG-FX-503).Ist zwar gebraucht, erfuellt aber mit 1Ghz und 512MB Ram sowie DVD/CDRW absolut seinen Zweck. Als HauptOS sollte eigentlich Gentoo herhalten (im moment steht das noch in den Sternen) parallel laeuft noch WinXP Home auf der Kiste (ich hab nur die Home Lizenz...).
> 
> Lange rede kurzer Sinn:
> ...

 

ne das nicht, natürlich kommst die auch wie gewohnt ins bios, bei mir ist es mit F2. Ich wollte damit nur sagen das man daran sieht, wie sehr man bei vaios (zumindest bei meinem modell) auf herstellersupport angewiesen ist, weil sich viele funktionen einzig und allein durch die von sony angebotenen tools benutzen lassen, weil hardware und software eben durch diese eigenen schnittstellen verbunden sind, anstatt das z.b. die sondertasten einfach einen keycode generieren, wie die normalen keyboard tasten auch.

würden hersteller sich mehr nach normen und standards richten, bräuchte man sich um so nen mist keine sorgen mehr machen.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## jay

Demnächst wird Intel wohl neue 11g Module als Centrinos verbauen. So ist es bitteschön immer recht: Wieder was neues und sicher auch hier erst in ewiger Zeit kommt mal ne Ankündigung für einen Linux Treiber....

----------

## hulk2nd

der scheiss ist halt, das die linux unterstützung für minipci wlan karten generell sehr schlecht ist. 11b kenn ich nur die dell 1150 (orinoco) und 11g gar keine. nur halt per driverloader und ndiswrapper aber das ist ja wohl wirklich nicht das gelbe vom ei (bei allem respekt für die ndiswrapper developer).

allerdings würde ich nicht drauf wetten das die bei der neuen centrino generation nicht gleich auch auf linux setzen. zumal 1. die nachfrage nach laptops allgemein und 2. die nachfrage nach linux kompatibler hardware enorm am steigen ist und vielleicht haben ihnen die vielen mails und petitionen bei der allten intel karte ja die augen geöffnet. ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich weil intel generell eigentlich sehr linux-freundlich ist.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## toskala

naja, erstmal war ich zu faul den ganzen thread zu lesen, aber:

ich steh total auf apple books  :Smile: 

die gehn alle geil  :Wink: 

----------

## dc2rpt

Hi 

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Im allgemeinen habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> Toshiba hat bisher ganz gut funktioniert. Sind zwar nicht die grossen Linux-Anhaenger, aber zumindest versuchen sie es...
> 
> Absolut zu empfehlen dagegen sind die IBMs. Erst vor kurzem wieder hatte ich ein altes A30 ("nur" 1 GHz, aber mehr als KDE zum Briefeschreiben sollte es eh nicht machen) und war mal wieder begeistert. Es geht einfach. Und IBM kann man nicht nachsagen, sie waeren Linux-feindlich ;-)
> ...

 

[toshiba:]

Naja, manche Infos muss man erst ausgraben. Aber http://newsletter.toshiba-tro.de/main hilft bei der Model-Auswahl schon sehr... :-)

[ibm:]

Wenn deren Design ned immer sooooo haesslich waer. :-)

cu Thomas

----------

## Inte

 *dc2rpt wrote:*   

> [ibm:]
> 
> Wenn deren Design ned immer sooooo haesslich waer. 

 

Das Design ist häßlich? Versuch's doch mal mit einem Spraylogo. Das kommt gut auf dem schwarzen Gehäuse.  :Laughing: 

Seitdem ich den 2.6er Kernel installiert habe funktioniert sogar das SpeedStepping, ACPI und die Sondertasten (Volume, Mute, Brightness & Tastaturbeleuchtung) auf meinem Thinkpad R40 einwandfrei. Ich war selten so glücklich mit meiner Hardware.  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Neotux

hi,  :Wink: 

hab jetzt den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, Mein zukünftiges Notebook rauszusuchen: 4PCstores durchforstet, google, foren, mac seiten. nun Meine Kriterien waren, ähnlich wie bei spitzwegerich:

also

- Linuxkompatibilität

- Akkulaufzeit => 3h

- CPU: ab 800MHz

- unter 1000Eur (naja... ebay gibts ja auch noch)

hab folgende modelle rausgesucht:

* Ibook 800(empfehlung aus diesem Thema)

* Yakumo Notebook Q7 XD Mobilium (hat ne akkulaufzeit von 3h+ und  noch ne wlan karte.)das ist zwar nicht grade DIE Marke, aber auch kein discount notebook. und kenn jmd. der Linux mit voller unterstützung laufen hat.

*ECS NB G713(Elitegroup) hab aber gehört, das dieses echt schlecht sein soll, also fliegts raus.

*Averatec 3154X 

noch nie was von der Firma gehört, kann also nix darüber sagen(viellecht habt ihr erfahrungen damit) hat aber lt. unispy 3,5h laufzeit und hab aber im forum gelesen, dass gentoo drauf gut rennt.

Nun folgende Fragen:

Hier wurde schon öfter von "schlechten" notebooks gesprochen, was macht ein Notebook dazu? Der schlechte Support und? Kann nicht auch ein billiges, noname notebook eine gute wahl sein, wenn alle hardware unterstützt wird?

Ich hab leider keine konkreten aussagen über die akkulaufzeit gefunden, häng wohl auch von der MacOS version ab, und von diversen zusatztools. wielange läuft das Ibook bei dir, spitzwegerrich, oder auch bei anderen?

ist zwar sehr OT aber hat jemand erfahrung mit einem Laptop in der Schule, hate eigentlich vor, ihn hauptsächlich für schule und SPÄTER für die uni zu nutzen. Ich weiss nicht, ob sich das lohnt, und ob das eine gute Idee ist, könnte uU. umständlich werden.

Welche Probleme Treten bei Mac's auf? reicht das einfach andere Flags und den PPC kernel zu setzen?

könnt ihr mir von einigen dieser Laptops abraten, so dass die entscheidung leichter fällt, bzw. ich mir den kopf zerbrechen kann, obs nicht doch ein apple wird.

OK, ein etwas umfangreicherer Post, aber absicherung ist bei solchen entscheidungen schon wichtig...   :Smile: 

danke schonmal für jegliche mühe

----------

## primat

Hallo,

würde noch ein notebook aus der IBM T Serie mit in betracht ziehen! Z.B. T21. Ich habe ein T20 und da läuft eigentlich alles einwandfrei!

Um die Akkulaufzeit zu verlängern kann man in den ultrabay slot einen zusätzlichen Akku schieben ( hab noch nicht probiert obs unter Linux funktioniert, aber an sonsten tuts auch einfach ein zweiter).

Die Dinger sind auch gut verarbeitet!

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!

(Gibts gebraucht vom Händler mit Garantie so ab 700 Euro)

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## Neotux

hm...bei IBM steht, dass die derzeit keine Notebooks an Einelpersonen verkaufen... naja... könnt ihr was über die obenstehenden Hersteller sagen? oder was zu einigen Fragen sagen? währe cool, danke   :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

Falls Du Student bist, versuch mal bei Deiner Uni rauszufinden ob die einen Kooperationspartner haben. Hier in Muenchen gibt es zum Beispiel einen Haendler der Studenten und Hochschulangehoerigen hier Rabatt gibt. Sowas gibt es sicher auch noch woanders  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Also, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir ein ibook sehr ans Herz legen. Läuft eigentlich alles und das ziemlich problemlos. Die Batterielaufzeit ist in Ordnung, hübsch sieht es auch noch aus und es kommt sogar mit einem Betriebssystem, das Spaß macht und das man zumindest als Zweitsystem wunderbar drauflassen kann. 

Und nicht zu vergessen, bei Apple gibt es spezielle Preise für Schüler und Studenten, so dass das Ganze auch noch finanzierbar sein sollte.

----------

